# My neck of the woods.



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2015)

Crazy warm weather here and seems like a lot of wind all summer and into fall (OH ya the politions are out and about.) Was getting bummed not seeing any bucks since way back in early August. Fire arm deer season opens Sunday the 15th is the Opener for fire arm deer season here in Michigan. I started seeing a buck a very nice 8PT. Nov. 3d, seem him several times thru the week but he disappeared after a Saturday the 7th evening sighting out the living room window along the creek where he bedded down just before dark.
Then Yesterday another nice 8pt. appears down along the creek in the evening. He stood around for a bit about a hour before dark then headed to the back of the woods. Does were coming from the woods going to the harvested corn field across the road because the tractor and digger was working the field next to the woods.
No this morning we have a really nice 4 pt. at least across the creek has been there a half hour already with a doe just over the bank in some high grass that it appears he doesn't want to go into.
Now I am totally ready and excited like it was Christmas for a 7 year old who had accidently seen a Red Ryder come into the house before Christmas.

 Al


----------

